# working in shop



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

here are a few pictures of what ive been doing today.























































first i took an old desk lamp and bought a magnet at harbor freight. reworked the lamp and made a light for my bandsaw.

i ordered a replacement set of rings for my router plate, so i could keep 1 with pc style guides and drilled the new one out for the 1 1/2 inch guides from lee valley. more in next post.

i also made the Template Tom jig holder and as you can see ive been cutting out cams for my cam board.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*working in shop continued*

then i worked on my ski jig:

































as you can tell , i had to get a new router so the rods would work. its a bosch.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*working in shop continued*

i still want to remove the ends and paint them.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well..... It's about time we see some results out of your shop. Your wife has wriiten to us about all the time you are spending out there and she never sees you and your neighbors have written complaining of all the noise and dust polution in the air, now we see what you have been up to :haha:

Levon, that is a fantastic job on the skis! I knew you would out do mine :yes4: The lamp on the BS will make such a difference for you and that was really a neat idea on how to go about it. Now you got a template jig and will be making all kinds of cool stuff. Hey.... BJ and Harry ain't got nothing on you bud..... nothing at all :big_boss:

Nice work and thanks for sharing the pictures with us.

PS.... you can take your head out of the sand now.... you have without doubt earned it :jester:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks a bunch Bob! i didnt outdo you. ive struggled for the solution to my problem of my router having too small of holes for the rods. i bit the bullett and bought a new router. yes for 5 dollars at harbor freight, i bought a magnet and "reworked it" as BobJ would say. now i have a magnetic worklight. i cut the template jig holder out, havent secured it together or drilled the holes for the t-nuts and setscrews. i have to ask you about dimensions for the setscrew height. i also cut out cams til i ran out of dowel.

ive been busy, im just so slow.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi levon,

You've done a wonderful job. I too like your rework of your new lamp.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks a lot Ken, you know im just a beginner, but love working in the shop . if it were not for this forum and the people here, i could not have done the simple things i have done. 

a lot of credit for my pictures posted today goes to BobJ. i not only consider him a woodworking genius, but more important a friend!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job levon

You now have 37 cams that should hold you for a bit..it's too bad your band saw light will not stick to Alum. in that you could show Harry how to light up the router job with a real light.  LOL

You have come a very long way bud  in a very short time pilgrim.. 
I'm glad I could help just a little bit but you did all the work..and my hands are still in my pockets..just watching and amazed what one can do if one wants too.. 

=====


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thank you so much BobJ,

i ran out of dowel at number 37,lol. there was a short piece left, but i wasnt gonna let my fingers get any closer to the 12 inch blade on the ms.

encouraging words from you and other members really make a big difference to newcomers. there are lots of us who at our age know we will never be that great, but enjoy working in the shop. as for me, i have done things that have surprised me as to the complication of the jigs and projects.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job Lavon, maybe one of these days I'll be doing something besides carpentry work. Carpentry work is fun to do, I'll just be glad to be past it!!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks so much Jerry for the kind words. it wont be long and you will have the saws whining. i enjoy carpentry too. i guess as long as were working with wood and sawdust, were happy!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Levon I am going to be playing catch-up with you! Looks like you are WELL on your way. Excellent work!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Deb,

thank you for your encouraging words. but i seriously doubt you have any catching up to do. i have seen your post and know your very knowledgeable.

as far as the simple things i did, anyone can do them, and probably faster. it just takes either determination or hardheadness.

i am blessed with a lot of hardheadness,lol.

after trying and failing several times, it feels good to finally succeed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, well, well Levon, you are a dark horse, most of what you've posted in the past has been of a negative nature but then you come up with something like this! I'm sure it won't be long before you're ready to join the "inner circle", those members who are in a position to offer regular advice to other members. I just have one observation to make regarding your set up, the raised edge on the front of your bench will, for some ski projects, restrict movement of the skis which often slightly overhang the bench. Keep up this sort of progress Levon and you'll be in line to take over when I retire.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nah.. I am not even close to attempting the skis yet. Other then some minor edge routing I haven't tried much without the router table. I am still struggling with BJ's hinge mortise jig..lol. 
It's great fun to have others learning along with me. Keeps me motivated to try new things. Playing "catch-up" is not a bad thing


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Harry,

negative? you must be speaking of someone else.
i am a long way from giving in depth advice to anyone. some simple questions that anyone can answer maybe.

that isnt my workbench, i use that as an outfeed table. i built it awhile back and am not too fond of it.

im considering building an auxilliary top like Bob did.

btw, that lip[ where you see the putty was an area where i had an accident. at that point i was so mad, i said the ---- with it!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Deb,

its nice to have people trying to learn like you and i and others. we see how much we want and need to learn, but also see were way ahead of where we started.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello all,

here are a few pictures of my ski jig after fine tuning and painting. also shown are some pictures of my Template Tom jig holder.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

here are the next pictures


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like a darn fine job on everything! I like the matching paint on the skis to the router. Nice touch!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks a lot Deb! the paint was as close as i could find at lowes. i did have to make the slots for the router handles larger so everything worked smooth.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job bud

=========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Nice job bud
> 
> =========



thanks BobJ

after failing, its nice to succed, finally!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Levon, it looks to me like you are serious about routing. Nice clean job on the skis. I am sure you like the new 1617 router. How does it compare to your other router?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lavon that is very good work, I guess I may have to come to Tifton to learn a few from you. If you are ever planning a Atlanta trip, let's try to hook up. Once again that is very good work.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike said:


> Levon, it looks to me like you are serious about routing. Nice clean job on the skis. I am sure you like the new 1617 router. How does it compare to your other router?


hi Mike,

thanks, i am serious, but am just trying to start to learn.

to be honest mike, i havent even had time to check out the Bosch. i am sure i will like it. since i got it ive been busy on my skis and jig holder and hope to be putting router skis and jig holder to work soon.:moil:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Lavon that is very good work, I guess I may have to come to Tifton to learn a few from you. If you are ever planning a Atlanta trip, let's try to hook up. Once again that is very good work.


hi Jerry

the skis and template holder were pretty simple to make. but thanks for the compliment.

id really like to meet the "Atlanta Mafia" i will let you and Bob know when i headed up that way. then you guys can teach me a few things.:moil:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Levon, first class work on both the skis and the template/jig holder but don't lose concentration whilst using the skis, worrying about scratching the beautiful paint job!
How do you intend to mount the cams, of the two methods shown, both of which I've used, the inserts on the left are the fastest to install, drill the hole, a drop of glue then a hammer blow and it's in, I've never had one come loose by over tightening.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Levon, first class work on both the skis and the template/jig holder but don't lose concentration whilst using the skis, worrying about scratching the beautiful paint job!
> How do you intend to mount the cams, of the two methods shown, both of which I've used, the inserts on the left are the fastest to install, drill the hole, a drop of glue then a hammer blow and it's in, I've never had one come loose by over tightening.


hi Harry,
the ski jig is a tool and will have lots of wear and tear put on it i hope. 

i had thought of using t-nuts to mount the cams. i have seen the threaded inserts, but not any like you show in the picture. i guess they are sold around here or they could be ordered.

i have several small projects to do to get going. i have to make a new baseplate for the Bosch so that it can accept the large bushings. then i have to make the camboard. didnt you tell Bob, i think, to cut strips the length and width of the board and use them to lay out the 1 inch marks?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Can't have to many cams  or ways to lock the project in place with the wedges.

The easy way to lay out the board is to download the free program below,print out what every size size you want to use then stick it back side of the board and then drill the holes out...you may need to make more than one ,then tape it up to the right size of your board..over lay thing.. ,use a 1/8" bit for all the holes then go back and drill them out to the right size.. 
Once you have all the 1/8" holes drilled,mark the top side of the board with lines it will help you down the road to line up the project on the board,,not a must have item but it makes it nice to have..use a good number two pencil, not a marker,,then you can seal the board and the marks will stay in place..

Graph Paper Printer
http://download.cnet.com/Graph-Paper-Printer/3000-2064_4-10037453.html
========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> Can't have to many cams  or ways to lock the project in place with the wedges.
> 
> ========


hello BobJ,

thats a great assortment. and i do have to drill mine and make and drill the camboard. but this weekend my daughter and grandson and son in law are coming

i do want to make some of the wedges also. i think they would be valuaable to anyone. the black ones in the photo, are they store bought?

ps, before i do much drilling i have to check my drill press out. i think it needs a new switch. sometimes i have to move it around to get it to come on. i need to call grizzly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Yep the black ones are from some kit I got from the store ,,,

Put your daughter and grandson to work this weekend drilling the holes they can drive you nuts,,but kids like doing that type of stuff..it takes hours to get it done  but they don't mind the norm..

Grizzly saw,, I did move mind, I didn't like in on the bottom,I just got a hvy.duty bat (toggle) switch and drilled a hole in the sheet metal plate on the riser pole..

also just a note,,,I think I suggest to drill the pocket holes in the cams out to 5/16" that should be 1/2" diam.. 
===







levon said:


> hello BobJ,
> 
> thats a great assortment. and i do have to drill mine and make and drill the camboard. but this weekend my daughter and grandson and son in law are coming
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

the bad switch is on my drill press. i think ill go ahead and order one, its only 4 bucks.

i have a question that you might can help with. when i got my drill press i got a 2 inch long sanding drum kits to be used in the drill press. i was looking at grizzly and cant find replacement sleeves for it, none that short. can i buy them elsewhere? is there an easy way to cut longer ones to fit? i know im going off topic.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I've searched the forum for plans for the "Template Tom" jig, but didn't find anything (well there was a thread that said it had an attachment but it was edited and deleted I guess). Is there a sketch or drawing of it floating around here or do you just "eyeball" the sizes of the parts?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry 

I don't know why I tough it was your band saw 

But now youn have a way to move the switch down the road on the band saw

I have used a razor blade knife to cut them down to size,,I stuck a dowel rod inside and rolled it on the work bench top..it wipes out the blade but you end up with 2 good ones.. 


=====




levon said:


> the bad switch is on my drill press. i think ill go ahead and order one, its only 4 bucks.
> 
> i have a question that you might can help with. when i got my drill press i got a 2 inch long sanding drum kits to be used in the drill press. i was looking at grizzly and cant find replacement sleeves for it, none that short. can i buy them elsewhere? is there an easy way to cut longer ones to fit? i know im going off topic.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Noob said:


> I've searched the forum for plans for the "Template Tom" jig, but didn't find anything (well there was a thread that said it had an attachment but it was edited and deleted I guess). Is there a sketch or drawing of it floating around here or do you just "eyeball" the sizes of the parts?


hi Noob,

its just a frame made of 1 1/2" wide pieces, the internal size is 12"x15".
then add 2 setscrews as close to the bottom and 2 as close to the top as you can get them . but only on 2 sides. nothing to it!

its like "duck soup" as someone once said, lol just teasing BobJ!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Sorry
> 
> I don't know why I tough it was your band saw
> 
> ...


hey BobJ,

as for the attached thumbnail, you do know that osha requires a respirator for that job dont you? i thought i was the only specialist on the forum in that respect, hahahahahaha

i think i see my new avatar, Bob N. will quickly say stick your head back in the sand,lol Just teasin Bob N. speaking of Bob, where is he?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

levon said:


> the bad switch is on my drill press. i think ill go ahead and order one, its only 4 bucks.
> 
> i have a question that you might can help with. when i got my drill press i got a 2 inch long sanding drum kits to be used in the drill press. i was looking at grizzly and cant find replacement sleeves for it, none that short. can i buy them elsewhere? is there an easy way to cut longer ones to fit? i know im going off topic.



Hi levon,

Check with Rocklers and or Woodcraft. I have a sanding kit for my drill press that I purchased from one or the other.  To be honest, I don't like them, especially now that I have the oscillating sander.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Ken,

if i ever get an oscillating sander, i probably wont use them as much, but when your poor you do the best you can, lol lol


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Would someone, anyone, please explain to me why different height cams are required, I have used "one size fits all" 1/2" cams for all my projects, from 1/4" box lids to close to 2" hunks of wood for clocks and never have I had a problem, and remember, to the best of my knowledge there is only one person who has used cam boxes more than me!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Levon my friend your work is very impressive, congratulations


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I will try,why I have so many ,,I don't use the box frame like you do,I use the hold down board for many jobs not just to make boxes and clocks..

Lets take a long board that 1/2" x 6" x 18" long and I want to put a slot in it..the short cams lock the blank board it place and I use the sides of the hold down board as a guide for the router..

Then if I'm using a template,,the short cams hold the blank in place and the tall ones to hold the template in place..the cams are always below the edge of the templates so the router base can just slide over the template nice a free..

I just about always have a scrap stock under the blank board so I don't cut into the hold down board,,the boards are always not the same thickest so I need diff. cams to hold the parts in place..they range from 3/8" to 1 1/2" thick..(tall ) all use the same size screw (10-24 x 1 1/4" long Allen cap screws ) to hold them down in place..you will also see big ones and small ones,that's because the holes are not always in the right place..I know I could use a dry wall screw to hold them down but the screws will lift the stock up on the hold down board then I would need to sand it down to keep it flat and true for the next job..not to say it's a long shot they would be in the right place for the next job.. 

When you get some spare time say about 10 mins. or so take a peek in my Gallery and you will see some snapshots how I use the cams for many jobs...thanks too to you Harry 

http://www.routerforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments&u=6787&showthumbs=1

ping/pong Harry 

they say a picture is worth a 1000 words here's one. 
=====

=========



harrysin said:


> Would someone, anyone, please explain to me why different height cams are required, I have used "one size fits all" 1/2" cams for all my projects, from 1/4" box lids to close to 2" hunks of wood for clocks and never have I had a problem, and remember, to the best of my knowledge there is only one person who has used cam boxes more than me!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi levon,
> 
> Check with Rocklers and or Woodcraft. I have a sanding kit for my drill press that I purchased from one or the other.  To be honest, I don't like them, especially now that I have the oscillating sander.


hi Ken,

it looks like rockler has the best packaging and price that i would need, thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

kolias said:


> Levon my friend your work is very impressive, congratulations


hello Nicolas,

thanks for your kind words. im just learing and enjoying it as i go.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gotcha Bj, I was however referring to the jig/template holder that Levon is in the process of making but your use of the cams is most ingenious and I think original. That's one of the wonderful things about a forum like this, ideas are posted and other members improve/modify for their particular needs, keep it up BJ.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I also use the same type but not all the time..

Here's a little thing you should know Harry,,in time Australia will be right next to the USA or to say you can take a bridge right to the NY shore line,,it will be a long time from now but by then you will need to drop the metric system..I'm sure..but Australia is moving about 3" per.year that way..   LOL LOL 




=====



harrysin said:


> Gotcha Bj, I was however referring to the jig/template holder that Levon is in the process of making but your use of the cams is most ingenious and I think original. That's one of the wonderful things about a forum like this, ideas are posted and other members improve/modify for their particular needs, keep it up BJ.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

With the distance involved Bj, by the time we're that close, The WHOLE world will be metric, have I ever lied to you Bob?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

But then who cares 

=====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Exactly!


----------

